# how many fishin Outcast Blue Marlin tourney



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

just curious if anyone is fishing this weekend for a shot at the $$$ MILLION $$$, has anyone how many boats there are??:letsparty


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Heard there was like 22 so far?


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

should be a great turnout with that many preregistered...water's gettin' a little closer and the weather looks excellent! Dataman is in.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck to all fishing it!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Game On team is in!!

We were among the first 9 boats toenter and have a 1 in 9 chance of getting our entry fee back!!!

Talked to Tommy Holmes yesterday, he said 24 boats so far. Expect some late entries. The pay out is good for this tournament and the odds are even better, considering most of the other tourn. have in excess of 50 boats. 

Also the payout for this tourn. is in the 80 percentile range whereas others are 60 to 70% at best.

I think it's about $14,000.00 to go across the board.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone needing an experienced deckhand and/or angler, as of right nowI'm available. Just send me a PM.


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

im fishin with fully involed


----------

